# Fantasy Basketball 2015-16



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

It's that time again! The NBA season tips off in less than six weeks, so it's time to start filling up our annual fantasy hoops league. Invites have already been sent out to active members from last season (check your email). Newcomers can join (first come first serve) by clicking the following link:

https://yho.com/nba?l=26267&k=b8a253ff4bb0403f&ikey=512f925c6369491a

I haven't set a draft date yet, but it will probably be sometime within a week of opening night (which is Tuesday, October 27). If you have any preferences for a date, please let me know, and we'll try to settle on one that accommodates the most people.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

In. Hopefully we get a full league.


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

my team will suck most likely but Im in!


----------



## Phanatic26 (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Renewed my team.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Bump. Still plenty of room for anyone who wants to join. Season starts in four weeks.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

It would be cool to get at least a couple more. Well as many active people as possible


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I set the draft for Monday the 26th at 10:00 PM (Eastern). That's the night before the season starts, so it gives us as much time as possible to fill up the league.

If necessary I'll post the league to Yahoo's public list before the draft to get us up to 18 members, but for now let's try to fill it with SASers if we can!


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I work Monday nights but I suppose I can access the live draft through the Yahoo fantasy apps.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I work nights, so a bad time for me:?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Is there a different day of the week that would work better for everybody? I'm open to drafting on a different date as long as it's before the regular season starts. (Or if an earlier time on Monday the 26th would work, we can change that too.)

Also, there's still plenty of room in the league for anyone who wants to join. We have 11 teams as of now, and Yahoo allows a max of 20 (just need to have an even number, obviously, since it's a head-to-head league).


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Incidentally, the regular season for fantasy this year is 19 weeks (normally it's 20, but I'm guessing Yahoo merged the partial weeks around the All-Star break into one scoring period, which makes sense). Anyway, that means that a 20-team league would make for a perfectly balanced schedule, as you'd play each team exactly once. A 14-team league with two divisions would also be elegant, as you'd play each team in your division twice and each team in the other division once. (The last three years we've had an 18-team league with three divisions, which didn't make for a perfectly balanced schedule but was still a fun format.)

So, let's aim for at least 14 teams, and if we can get 20, that would be awesome. If we're still a team or two short before the draft, I might post the league to Yahoo's public list to fill it up. But hopefully we can fill it out with as many SASers as possible. (Though if you have a friend or family member you'd like to invite, feel free--and don't worry, there's no mention of SAS in the league name or anything.)


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Bump! A week to go and we could still use some more members. Just click on the link in the original post to join.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Only 11 teams so far. We've had 20-team league for the past 2-3 seasons. 

Where is everybody?


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

foe said:


> Only 11 teams so far. We've had 20-team league for the past 2-3 seasons.
> 
> Where is everybody?


Not sure. Though more than half of the teams were inactive for most of the season usually anyway.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

I think the fantasy sports craze is dying out. We could barely get ten people to join the fantasy football league. Fantasy hoops is fun but it isn't Fantasy Football. 

But yeah, I'm back in the league.


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

I forgot my yahoo ID and password so I had to create a new one and join the league again... can you please get rid of the first team i made "julian's Primo Team"?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

TheOLDPrince said:


> I forgot my yahoo ID and password so I had to create a new one and join the league again... can you please get rid of the first team i made "julian's Primo Team"?


Will do! I saw that and was wondering what the deal was, haha.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Anyway, yeah, looks like it's going to be a smaller league this year. If we're still sitting on an odd number of teams by this weekend I'll post the league publicly to Yahoo to get an extra member, so we won't have to postpone the draft and miss the start of the season.

Also, depending on what the league size ends up being, I'll expand the rosters accordingly so that the number of rostered players ends up being about the same. The last few years our league has been 18 x 9 = 162 rostered players. So with 12 teams, 13 or 14 players per team would put us in the same range.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

anonymid said:


> Is there a different day of the week that would work better for everybody? I'm open to drafting on a different date as long as it's before the regular season starts. (Or if an earlier time on Monday the 26th would work, we can change that too.)
> 
> Also, there's still plenty of room in the league for anyone who wants to join. We have 11 teams as of now, and Yahoo allows a max of 20 (just need to have an even number, obviously, since it's a head-to-head league).


Friday or Saturday would be the best for me, if the others are fine with it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

WhoDey85 said:


> I think the fantasy sports craze is dying out. We could barely get ten people to join the fantasy football league. Fantasy hoops is fun but it isn't Fantasy Football.
> 
> But yeah, I'm back in the league.


I wonder if these daily fantasy leagues (i.e. DraftKings) are killing the old fantasy leagues. For some people, why play for free when you can play for money.

One advantage fantasy hoops has on fantasy football is that you can compete almost through out the season. In football, there's a chance your season is over by Week 6 if you got an injury or two. But it's also much much longer than football, so that's where it's less convenient.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> Friday or Saturday would be the best for me, if the others are fine with it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Friday or Saturday would be the next two days since season opener is Tuesday the 27th.

Unless we can skip Week 1 or something.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Yeah, it's already Thursday, so at this point I'd rather not move the draft up on such short notice. I think we'd end up losing more people than we gain for the draft if we did that. And I'd rather not move the draft back and have to miss any of the regular season, so we'll just go ahead as scheduled on Monday night. So if you can't make it, just set your pre-rankings before the draft, and don't be shy about sending trade offers afterward if you don't get the guys you want. There's never much trading in this league anyway, so it would be fun to see more of it this year.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Also, note that Yahoo has added an Injured Reserve spot this year. Not sure how they'll decide who's eligible--might only be guys with long-term injuries--but it means that you'll be able to stash an injured player on your roster without having to tie up a bench spot. Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I think Monday night works for me, which should be a Tuesday for me. A day I always have off. I don't think I'll be able to put in quite the amount of attention I've done in past seasons though, I'm busier these days. I haven't had any time to do any research or analysing. But I'll definitely still be active and trying my best.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

foe said:


> I wonder if these daily fantasy leagues (i.e. DraftKings) are killing the old fantasy leagues. For some people, why play for free when you can play for money.
> 
> One advantage fantasy hoops has on fantasy football is that you can compete almost through out the season. In football, there's a chance your season is over by Week 6 if you got an injury or two. But it's also much much longer than football, so that's where it's less convenient.


Yeah, you're right I think. That probably has something to do with it. My brother is starting to get into that draft kings stuff. I'm not messing with it though.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Any chance we can get the draft order set earlier again?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

scooby said:


> Any chance we can get the draft order set earlier again?


Yeah, I'm just going to wait a bit longer to see if we can get any more members, but I'll finalize the team list at some point tonight or tomorrow and post the draft order at least a few hours ahead of time.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

All good, thanks for that.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Draft order is all set:

http://basketball.fantasysports.yahoo.com/nba/26267/draftresults


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I swear I'm always around a similar position in the draft every year lol. Somewhere in the 4th quadrant. Ah well.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I'll be the app for live draft cuz I'm at work.

Hope it works. See y'all in 45
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Waitasec....Cousins can shoot 3's now? LMAO 

all i wanted was a 25 and 10 seaso with some blocks and 50% shooting.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Down 4-5 and 3 categories are within 1-2 points of each other.

Doesn't look good for me since my guys are done playing after the 4th.

Vertical still has another player at 930

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Not even 2 full weeks of play and my team already hit with the injury bug. Chandler out for 2 weeks. Cousins out all this week, now Vucci out.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

****. Forgot to put Blake Griffin and D.Howard on my lineup today.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Who's Inflymous on here? C.J. McCollum, Joe Johnson and Avery Bradley were on the bench the entire week..


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Got killed all week long...but if I can somehow take a 4-5 loss, it be somewhat of a moral victory. lol

If Drummond has one of those 25+ REB games though, it'd definitely become a 3-6 loss.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Oh crap, Imma lose the AST too. It's gonna be 2-7...


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Hibbert please... Do you even rebound?


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

So... 2 of my big 3 players got injured this week. Bledsoe and Griffin. Hopefully I can keep category damage down to a minimum while they are out. At least Valanciunas is back, Kawhi is a beast and Porzingod is a god.


----------



## SteveCollins (Dec 28, 2015)

Yeah, bad luck losing Griffin, I had picked him as well. I completely agree abut Kawhi thus season, Fantasy Sports Daily puts him amng the top 5 best small forwards for 2015 and that's justified in my opinion, 20.3 PPG in the playoffs is amazing.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Yay. Forgetting to set roster up early, and woke up too late today. Missed out on Teagues double double with 3 steals.


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

anyone here play daily or just season long?


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

NBA trade deadline today.

No trades in our league since that first one?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Huge matchup between Mystery Inc. and VerticalReach this week, battling for the sixth playoff spot.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Griffin has made my season so much tougher. Seriously, breaking his hand punching someone the week he was meant to come back. On top of losing Bledsoe. ****ing Griffin. Who even does that?


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Dang... I'm regretting that Vuc for Reggie Jax trade.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Not sure how I escaped this week with a W.

7th, 8th, 9th seeds all lost this week, so playoffs should be the current top 6. Barring a miracle.

Top 2 should be set. 3-4 and 5-6 might change during last two weeks though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Any of you guys got the free $10k daily fantasy invite?

I'm currently in second round. Top 3 finishers in the 3rd win money. Haha, I don't expect to win but pretty to see what daily fantasy is like. I won't do it on my own money though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Couple posts up, it'll actually be #3-#6 that'll probably change especially if I lose 3-6. I could be anywhere #3-#6 after the last week.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

foe said:


> Any of you guys got the free $10k daily fantasy invite?
> 
> I'm currently in second round. Top 3 finishers in the 3rd win money. Haha, I don't expect to win but pretty to see what daily fantasy is like. I won't do it on my own money though.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I've made it to the final round. I only ever play these contests when they're free. Otherwise it's like buying a scratch ticket; you might win a dollar or two if you're lucky but usually it's just money down the drain.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

As for the fantasy league, I can breathe a bit easily now that I've clinched a first-round bye, but this Jimmy Butler injury limbo is making me nervous. I've gotten huge years from Kemba and Whiteside, and Klay is performing as expected, but I really need The Jimmy if I'm going to win this thing.

Anyway, that Black Cats team is loaded. Going to be very tough to beat. The streak of me and scooby meeting in the finals every year (last three seasons) might be coming to an end.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

foe said:


> Dang... I'm regretting that Vuc for Reggie Jax trade.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Speaking of regretting trades, I'm the doofus who traded Jrue Holiday for Danny Green early in the season. Boy I wish I could take that one back.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Actually, now that MCW and Eric Gordon are done for the season, that Vuc for Reggie trade was worth it.

Think I'll just use Reggie and Monta was my 2 PGs. And hopefully, Lee and Tyson can put some decent numbers to fill Vucs void
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Damn, looks like I'll lose Jae Crowder for the playoffs.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I don't think I can catch up, foe. My team just isn't performing right now.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

scooby said:


> I don't think I can catch up, foe. My team just isn't performing right now.


Injuries to Griffin, Jonas V and Porzingis cost you. Unless my guys completely choke the last 2 days.

I got really lucky with the waiver pickups this week, Bismack and Chandler delivered. They'll probably stink it up soon though.

I'd lose to the #4 vs #5 guys right now if I didn't secure the 3rd seed.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

foe said:


> Injuries to Griffin, Jonas V and Porzingis cost you. Unless my guys completely choke the last 2 days.
> 
> I got really lucky with the waiver pickups this week, Bismack and Chandler delivered. They'll probably stink it up soon though.
> 
> I'd lose to the #4 vs #5 guys right now if I didn't secure the 3rd seed.


Yeah injuries weren't very kind to me. I lost my 2nd and 3rd picks with Griffin and bledsoe.

Good luck in the semis


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

thanks scooby, i'm gonna need that luck because anonymid always owns me in the playoffs. 

here we go, down to 4
4-point play(3) vs Klaymation(2)
Black Cats(1) vs Bad Boys(5)

winners will face off in the championship matchup.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

foe said:


> thanks scooby, i'm gonna need that luck because anonymid always owns me in the playoffs.


I think this is going to be the year you finally beat me. I already felt that way going in, and two duds by Kemba Walker to start the week have cemented that feeling. He was so great for me all year, too.

In fact, Walker and Jimmy Butler have combined to score just 31 points in three games so far. I don't have much margin for error now.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

anonymid said:


> I think this is going to be the year you finally beat me. I already felt that way going in, and two duds by Kemba Walker to start the week have cemented that feeling. He was so great for me all year, too.
> 
> In fact, Walker and Jimmy Butler have combined to score just 31 points in three games so far. I don't have much margin for error now.


Cousins out tonight, my only 20+ PPG guy. 

While I'm leading most categories, it'll only take a 40-point/8 3-pointer game from Klay and an 8-to-10 block party from Whiteside to change everything.

I think this will go down the last day.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

The Cousins injury has given me an opening, for sure. And those seven 3s from Klay last night really helped. I needed somebody to have a game like that. My guards have been terrible this week.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Seesaw battle right now. 

I think your westcoast games will give you a big lead and take control of the series.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

foe said:


> Seesaw battle right now.
> 
> I think your westcoast games will give you a big lead and take control of the series.


Game over!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Anonymid vs Bad Boys for championship.

Good luck, boys.

Black Cats basically lost by one 3-pointer or fg .008

Tough loss.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Oh wow, bad boys vs klaymation going down to the final day. Bad Boys got all 12 of his players ready to go. Anonymid's klaymation git 11 guys. 4-3 klay leading, two categories tied up.

4pointplay vs black cats is an ugly series for 3rd place with players injured and players resting. Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Not feeling great about this, but all I can do is sit back and watch now. Will Barton shooting 0-17 over his last two games has really hurt me. Felt good to purge him from my roster when making my final add last night, haha.

Anyway, it's exciting to have such a close matchup going into the final day. Went through this last year against Mystery Inc. and ended up losing by one blocked shot. Good luck Bad Boys!


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Bad boys guys came out gunning. 150+ points and counting.

Ultimately, PTS and TO could flip the other way resulting 4-4 tied still and it'll come down to blocks.

Klaymation git 7 players left, much better chance of getting more blocks and than bad boys remaining 4 players. But bad boys had blockers in Henson, Green and Giannis.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phanatic26 (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks like a 4th place finish for me after spending what I think was literally the entire regular season in first place. Injuries killed me in the last three weeks. Congrats to 4-Point on the 3rd place victory and whoever breaks the current tie in the Final.

I really don't know much about the NBA to be honest. I got lucky with a very good draft.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Phanatic/black cats

Not just injuries your guys but I also used up my waivers pickup too, while you didn't do that much, even in the regular season.

Bad Boys have been on fire last few weeks. Would have easily beaten me if we met first round. Would have beaten me 2nd and championdhip rounds as well. Any rounds basically.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I think Rodney hood just gave anonymid the series win with 2 blocks and 18 points.

+3 on blocks might just do it for klaymation. +4 blocks now...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

+5 block for klaymation.

Game over.

Congratulations, anonymid.

You still the king!

Great season to all. See you next season
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Survived quite an onslaught from the Bad Boys yesterday; he got huge scoring numbers from just about everybody. Fortunately my own scorers came through, and almost every one of my guys chipped in with a block and that was enough to put me over the top. Mystery Inc. and I have now alternated titles over the last four seasons.

Anyway, it was another fun season everybody; thanks for playing. I always look forward to this league, and I hope you'll all be back again next year.


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

Congrats Splash Brothers, Whiteside was a tough mountain to climb, even with J.J. Barea. Black Cats almost had me in the 2nd, but I just snuck by. Good season everyone, see you in the baseball leagues.


----------

